# Sexing D.amazonicus



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

If at all possible, I was wondering if it is possible to get some opinions on what the sexes are of these Red Amy's. They are approximately 7 months old. I would appreciate it if someone could also let me know what features to look for that are specific to a male and female D.amazonicus. Any help is greatly appreciated.

These two kind of have a more fuller stockier build.


















This one has a more 'longer' body shape which maybe harder to see due to the angle of how the picture of the frog was taken.


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

The 2nd picture looks like a F to me. Its very easy to tell the M from my trio of Fs over all he is alot smaller.


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

So all else equal, the 'fatties' are more likely to be females...?


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

Can it be true that *Greaser* is the only advanced frogger on this forum that is able to sex D.amazonicus!?!?  

I can't believe that the members on DendroBoard are so easily stumped.. :?


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

You might want to pass your pictures to Mike Novy of Rainforest Junkies for his opnion. He has an uncanny ability to sex frogs, even froglets, with ease and get it right. 

It's been a while since I've worked with thumbs, but I'm going to agree with Greazer, the first is a female. The second is a poor shot for sexing, but a great shot for looking at. I really like the depth of field. 

I'm not sure if this translates to Vents/Amys but for Imitators the shape of the nose is a good indicator or sex. If I remember correctly the male's nose is a bit more angular than the female's. 

Man I need some thumbs. It's been so long.


----------



## kleinhanz (Oct 18, 2004)

You wrote that they are ~7 months old, you should observe your males calling soon (you have to look at their sides closely to see who is actually calling) and gravid females are hard to mistake


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

Someone is calling. I can't make out at this time if it is one or more. So I know there are at least one male in the tank.


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Hi SlackMan,
As a general rule with vent type frogs it shouldn't be to difficult to sex. The males can be a bit smaller, but stay more slender. If you hear calling walk over slowly, they usually stop but will start again in a minute or so. The females tend to be alot round, like little balloons, and a bit bigger. Here are pics from a year or so ago of one of my females, she might be gravid in these (I don't remember sorrry). Sorry about the poor picture quality.


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Oh, right now number 2 looks like the most likely female to me, but you never know.


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

Jordan-Your descriptions pretty much answers my questions about male/female characteristics. Looking at the Amy's in the viv, I am pretty sure there is one male and one female. I will need to take a good look at all four of them when they are all out in the open in order not to count the same male or female twice.

I have two more Amy's in seperate QT containers. One I believe is a male (smaller/longer body) while the other is a female (bigger/rounder).

With this, it looks as if I have a group of:

2.2.2

Hopefully I will be able to confirm (or at least make a good guess) the last two that are residing in the viv once they are all out in the open at the same time. At first glance, it looks as if the final two frogs in the viv may be males.

Thanks to everyone who responded. I knew I could count on some of the advanced members!


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

One thing that may help you is to take a picture of each frog in the group, label them a, b, c, d, etc, and make note of different characteristics on each frog. The pattern of every frog is different (like a fingerprint). One area that usually seems to be unique on these guys is the base of their backs, the area where the blue pattern bleeds up on frog 1. If you take pics of all the frogs and circle the identifying markings you should be able to write them off as male or female in time...and it's good for your own records so if you need to keep tabs on a frog you aren't just running on memory.

Jordan


----------

